# New bee keeper in Montana



## hogueybear (Oct 23, 2015)

When I was a kid in central NY, my family had a hive and I always thought that one day I would have my own hive. So last spring I bought a nuke and got underway.

There are a few changes from 40 years ago, but the forum seems to be a great source for advice.

-- Jim


----------



## Rxmaker (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome to the best information and people on the web.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees!


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

welcome--we are still in upstate ny. too old to move now. If it was not for the government it would be a good place to live. good luck with your bees.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome to Beesource!


----------



## GZB (Jan 29, 2013)

Welcome. I noticed a good bunch of honey bees on my friend's herbs in town there last month, so you are not alone. Hope you're far enough from the forest that the bears leave you alone.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jim!


----------



## hogueybear (Oct 23, 2015)

GZB said:


> Welcome. I noticed a good bunch of honey bees on my friend's herbs in town there last month, so you are not alone. Hope you're far enough from the forest that the bears leave you alone.


Turns out the bears follow the streams out of the mountains, our stream is spring fed in the valley, so no bears .


----------

